# Paph. anitum #2 （29/5 updated very dark dorsal!!)



## Camellkc (May 25, 2016)

Another one is about to open. It seems better than #1.


----------



## Mikefallen13 (May 25, 2016)

Wow! The dorsal looks very dark!


----------



## Marco (May 25, 2016)

I love the dark color on this.

Thanks


----------



## Wendy (May 25, 2016)

What an amazing dark flower. Please post again when fully open. Love it!


----------



## troy (May 25, 2016)

that is great!!!! that would sell for 20,000 us dollars lol...


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2016)

So jealous!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 26, 2016)

Now that's BLACK!

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (May 26, 2016)

that looks to be a very special flower.


----------



## rdlsreno (May 26, 2016)

Lovely!!!!

Ramon


----------



## SlipperMatt (May 26, 2016)

Oh My Holy God!!! I have never seen this quality before in cultivation. Must to use it to make Wössner Black Wings (Johanna Brukhardt) crossed with a stunning rothschildianum. Save the pollens and froze it! I wish i hade one. Thanks for sharing. Could you post a whole plant pic with better exposure?
Regards:
Matyas


----------



## dodidoki (May 26, 2016)

Anitum is a mistery for me ( to bloom, even to keep alive). Great, congrats! If it is not a secretary thing, please share your cultivation tricks about this sp. Best reg.: istvan


----------



## Hien (May 26, 2016)

I guess the anitum is pretty nice , but I am salivating at the many greenhouses you have in the background , did i count 8 ? that is just from one angle of the picture, you probably have more than 8 ?


Camellkc said:


> Another one is about to open. It seems better than #1.


----------



## Camellkc (May 26, 2016)

Thank you for the comments. I wish to share my response to some of you:-

*troy*
If you pay US$20,000 for it, I am happy to sell this for you including the CITES and shipping/packing fee. 

*Matyas*
Since I took the photo in the evening time so that the light intensity is a bit week. Will post updates when I go into the greenhouse on the morning of this Sunday. Regarding to your suggestion on making hybrids, or even selfing or crossing, although there is one striking roths in my greenhouse, and in bloom now, I dare not to make seeding since space is extremely limited in Hong Kong. It is nearly impossible for me to place hundreds or even thousands of seeding in such a small area. 

*istvan*
All anitums I bought are adult plant, and almost adapt the manipulated environment. Nevertheness, I flower them by myself. I would consider adult anitum is not extremely difficult to cultivate provided that you can provide the right environment - high humidity, good ventilation, warm temperature, medium to low light and water heavily. All of my anitums are placed in front of the water cooling panels where is the darkest and coolest place in my greenhouse.

*Hien*
Not all the greenhouses are belong to me, I just rent half of a greenhouse shown in the photo.


----------



## troy (May 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing the pictures, you are doing a good job


----------



## abax (May 26, 2016)

My goodness, I've never seen one that dark. I'm looking
forward to seeing the blooms fully open.


----------



## juliana (May 28, 2016)

Look at that bud!!


----------



## Camellkc (May 29, 2016)

#2 is a very nice anitum in my opinion.





Plus a shot for the 2 anitums in bloom successfully.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 29, 2016)

I wish.............


----------



## gego (May 29, 2016)

Stunning!!!!!! Outstanding. Comgrats

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (May 29, 2016)

Wow


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 30, 2016)

So you grow this with other multi in the same light, and apparently working very well.


----------



## Camellkc (May 30, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> So you grow this with other multi in the same light, and apparently working very well.



No, it is placed at the darkest place in my green house


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 30, 2016)

Lovely low light paphs.

Another one to add to my 'bucket list.'


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 2, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 2, 2016)

So the greenhouses, is that shading structure built over the top of all the GHs?


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 2, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> So the greenhouses, is that shading structure built over the top of all the GHs?



Yes. 2 layers of 90% shading cloths, plus 1 layer of 90% shading cloth inside the green house.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 2, 2016)

Camellkc said:


> Yes. 2 layers of 90% shading cloths, plus 1 layer of 90% shading cloth inside the green house.



It must be like a 'black hole' inside??


----------



## Camellkc (Jun 2, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> It must be like a 'black hole' inside??



Nope. Since the sunlight is extremely strong during the summer time and it always reach the growing area during late afternoon from the side of greenhouse. The leaf of one of my adductums was suffered from minor sun burn few days ago.


----------

